# Advice needed. Here's my situation.



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an Iphone 4, my contract with Bell ends on December 13, 2013. When I log into my Bell it says I am eligible for an early upgrade. I would like to upgrade to an Iphone 5 obviously. 

Apparently an early upgrade means you pay 20 dollars per month for the remaining months you have left on your contract 15x20 =300, plus the price of the phone.

Would it just be easier to buy an unlocked Iphone 5 from Bell?. What would you do.

Has anyone dealt with Bell and their "early upgrades"

Thanks


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Bell won't sell the phone unlocked. Whether you buy it outright or as an upgrade from Bell, it'll still be locked to Bell. Only way to get an unlocked iPhone is through Apple itself.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

clivebuckwheat said:


> I have an Iphone 4, my contract with Bell ends on December 13, 2013. When I log into my Bell it says I am eligible for an early upgrade. I would like to upgrade to an Iphone 5 obviously.
> 
> *Apparently an early upgrade means you pay 20 dollars per month for the remaining months you have left on your contract 15x20 =300, plus the price of the phone.*
> 
> ...


Just for that reason I would leave Bell. Just to let you know Rogers doesn't do that. Not saying they are better but they don't do that.

But like the previous poster said you can't buy unlocked from Bell you have to go to Apple for that.

For me to sign another 3 year deal to get an iPhone 5 I have to get a way better deal from Rogers to stay with them. I have thought for a long time that when the iPhone 5 came out I would buy it unlocked from Apple and that way it was lever locked to anyone and I could negotiate with any carrier for a best deal.

Thats why I think I am waiting this one out until things calm down after the 21st.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Buy a new iPhone 5 outright, sell your phone for $300. You're paying about the same amount in the end and you will have an unlocked phone.

FYI, I've been with Rogers, Telus, and Bell, and I found Bell to be the less evil of all companies as I've never had billing issues with them.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Buy a new iPhone 5 outright, sell your phone for $300. You're paying about the same amount in the end and you will have an unlocked phone.
> 
> FYI, I've been with Rogers, Telus, and Bell, and I found Bell to be the less evil of all companies as I've never had billing issues with them.


And your next upgrade will be sooner.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Buy a new iPhone 5 outright, sell your phone for $300. You're paying about the same amount in the end and you will have an unlocked phone.
> 
> *FYI, I've been with Rogers, Telus, and Bell, and I found Bell to be the less evil of all companies as I've never had billing issues with them.*


And I have had the exact opposite experience. I even dumped Bell for the business because they were so bad.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Just to let you know Rogers doesn't do that. Not saying they are better but they don't do that.


Rogers does exactly the same as Bell.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Rogers does exactly the same as Bell.


I have upgraded with Rogers every time for each new iPhone and never had it happen to me. I pay the cost of the phone for a new 3 year agreement and thats it. Not an additional $20 month like the OP mentioned.


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> I have upgraded with Rogers every time for each new iPhone and never had it happen to me. I pay the cost of the phone for a new 3 year agreement and thats it. Not an additional $20 month like the OP mentioned.


Joker Eh, are you planning on the same situation to happen with the launch of the iPhone 5, especially with Rogers changing their early upgrade policy to a fee based one?

I would like to upgrade too but I still have 11 months on my contract with them and would prefer not to pay the early upgrade fee nor buy an unlocked one. As much as I would like to leave Rogers sometimes, I have a pretty good plan.

What will you do to get out df the early upgrade fee this year? I need some suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> I have upgraded with Rogers every time for each new iPhone and never had it happen to me. I pay the cost of the phone for a new 3 year agreement and thats it. Not an additional $20 month like the OP mentioned.


It is now.

Rogers To Launch New Early Upgrade Fee On May 5 | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

Rogers makes changes to the Hardware Upgrade Program, intros new "FLEXtab" | MobileSyrup.com


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> It is now.
> 
> Rogers To Launch New Early Upgrade Fee On May 5 | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource
> 
> Rogers makes changes to the Hardware Upgrade Program, intros new "FLEXtab" | MobileSyrup.com


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I was just chatting with a bell store employee today, he was completely vague about the whole upgrade thing. But what I managed to gather is that even that I am eligible for the free upgrade that will cost me 45 dollars early termination fee and a 15 dollars upgrade fee plus the cost if the new phone.. So I suppose the best way to go is to buy the iPhone from apple. I don't know how much bell will charge for the sim replacement or would apple be kind enough to get that for me....


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I posted this on the other thread but I contacted Rogers to confirm my HUP eligibility tonight.


In 2008, I got the iPhone 3G when it came to Canada. In 2010, I upgraded to the iPhone 4 because I was eligible for early HUP two years into my 3 year term.

So unknown to me, last year they changed early upgrade eligibility from 24 months to 30 months, and now I find out that since early May they’ve boosted it up to 36 months.

Now I have to pay $143 "Early Upgrade Fee" to get the discounted device on a new three year term. WTF?

There's a $35 + tax activation fee too. Bastards.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I know it's a big pill to swallow, but I think what I would do if I absolutely had to have an iPhone 5 (I'm going to stay with my iPhone 4 through to the end of the contract, thanks) is buy an unlocked phone outright from Apple. It would be $799 for the 32GB.

I can then go with whomever I want, with whatever terms I want, whenever I want. Plus I gain US and international compatibility!

Doing some back-of-envelope math, it looks to me like you'd save money (not a huge amount, but a few hundred) by doing it this way. A bit less if you sell the iPhone for 2/3rds its price every time they put out a new one, but then you always have the latest model!

$800+$50/month (more or less, cost of a decent prepaid+data plan) times 36 months = $2,400 over three years

compared to $200+$80/month times 36 months = $3,080 over three years

Hey look! That $800 you spend up front minus $680 in savings over three years = $120 for an iPhone 5!


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

MacUnited said:


> I was just chatting with a bell store employee today, he was completely vague about the whole upgrade thing. But what I managed to gather is that even that I am eligible for the free upgrade that will cost me 45 dollars early termination fee and a 15 dollars upgrade fee plus the cost if the new phone.. So I suppose the best way to go is to buy the iPhone from apple. I don't know how much bell will charge for the sim replacement or would apple be kind enough to get that for me....


I am eligible for an EARLY upgrade. which is buying the rest of my contract for 20 a month, then the price of a new phone. I think your in a better situation then me.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

clivebuckwheat said:


> I have an Iphone 4, my contract with Bell ends on December 13, 2013. When I log into my Bell it says I am eligible for an early upgrade. I would like to upgrade to an Iphone 5 obviously.
> 
> Apparently an early upgrade means you pay 20 dollars per month for the remaining months you have left on your contract 15x20 =300, plus the price of the phone.
> 
> ...


rogers is doing the same to us.. $150 plus the cost of upgrade.. I call it a scam.. just because they can.. no difference.. they are all evil and protect by the CRTC to bleed the public dry of our money.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

We need some cellular service reform in this country. Make max contracts 2 years and force lower costs for users. Heck look at the US it seems to work for them. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> We need some cellular service reform in this country. Make max contracts 2 years and force lower costs for users. Heck look at the US it seems to work for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thing is we don't have to accept the contract, we choose to. We can pay the full price of the phone and pay month to month. it is what it is. If one would offer a 2 year contract the others would follow. I don't think a law should be put in place for contracts. You don't have to take a contract like I am not going to do this time.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never signed a contract, nor will I ever.

My sister is a perfect example, she might be a doctor but she is the dumbest consumer ever. Previously signed a 3 year insane $60+ a month contract with a flip phone for something that didn't meet her needs and then got screwed with by Bell. Have her off of Bell and off contract with an unlocked iPhone with a reasonable plan which meets her needs and she will never pay an overage fee.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Thing is we don't have to accept the contract, we choose to. We can pay the full price of the phone and pay month to month. it is what it is. If one would offer a 2 year contract the others would follow. I don't think a law should be put in place for contracts. You don't have to take a contract like I am not going to do this time.


You are correct sir, I am 43 years old and just got my first cell phone a 1 and a half ago. I was naive. I will never sign another 3 year contract again. I will from now on buy an unlocked phone.

If you think about it $70x36 months=2520 plus 199 for the phone. It's robbery.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

clivebuckwheat said:


> You are correct sir. I will never sign another 3 year contract again. I will from now on buy an unlocked phone.
> 
> If you think about it $70x36 months=2520 plus 199 for the phone. It's robbery.


the only thing here is how much cheaper would a month to month plan be compared to the 70 dollars with a contract?
The only thing is with unlocked phones you have a great resale value.. I wonder what the resale value of a Samsung S3 would be?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

MacUnited said:


> the only thing here is how much cheaper would a month to month plan be compared to the 70 dollars with a contract?
> The only thing is with unlocked phones you have a great resale value.. I wonder what the resale value of a Samsung S3 would be?


Its not a question of cheaper but the ability to jump ship, change your plan, do whatever you want and freedom. I go monthly to the Koodo website to see my options compared to my usage. You can still call retentions if needed or just port your number to another carrier.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's ridiculous. If you are going to have a cell phone account for three years anyways, take the discount. You're paying the monthly fee anyway.



clivebuckwheat said:


> You are correct sir, I am 43 years old and just got my first cell phone a 1 and a half ago. I was naive. I will never sign another 3 year contract again. I will from now on buy an unlocked phone.
> 
> If you think about it $70x36 months=2520 plus 199 for the phone. It's robbery.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> That's ridiculous. If you are going to have a cell phone account for three years anyways, take the discount. You're paying the monthly fee anyway.


Not true. You can get a better deal with getting a phone on discount. And then you save the $50 at the end to get whom ever to unlock once the contract is over. It has be shown over and over that it is cheaper to buy an unlocked phone and negotiate a better monthly deal on contract and in the end you pay less.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a similar perspective with HowEver. I would love to get an unlocked iPhone, but I just don't see the savings for me in my situation. I don't seem to have the need to be able to switch between carriers as I am happy with my plan (could be a bit better though ) with Fido. Considering I would be paying a monthly fee for Fido's services with a locked or unlocked iPhone, I would prefer getting a contract. At least in 3 years, I could upgrade to a better iPhone. Since 2009, I have had an iPhone 3G. 3 years to the present (2012), I can now upgrade to the iPhone 5 (contract ends in December, but I can upgrade anytime now) and I can use Fido Dollars to pay for 99% of the phone.

I guess depending on the situation, unlocked iPhones could be a real advantage, or it could not be justifiable for some people like myself.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The better monthly plans only come with hardware purchases.

Take the 50% plus discount on the carrier's phone at the same time that you negotiate your contract. Of course, never agree to a contract (or contract extension) without a discounted phone.

I get both the phone discount and the reduced monthly fees. I only deal with their "retentions" department. btw this also goes for things like home phone with Bell, etc.



Joker Eh said:


> Not true. You can get a better deal with getting a phone on discount. And then you save the $50 at the end to get whom ever to unlock once the contract is over. It has be shown over and over that it is cheaper to buy an unlocked phone and negotiate a better monthly deal on contract and in the end you pay less.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Another option for you would be to sell your phone to another fido user--every year, and 'upgrade' yourself to the new iPhone, for a difference of a few hundred dollars. No contract extension necessary.



Tech Elementz said:


> I have a similar perspective with HowEver. I would love to get an unlocked iPhone, but I just don't see the savings for me in my situation. I don't seem to have the need to be able to switch between carriers as I am happy with my plan (could be a bit better though ) with Fido. Considering I would be paying a monthly fee for Fido's services with a locked or unlocked iPhone, I would prefer getting a contract. At least in 3 years, I could upgrade to a better iPhone. Since 2009, I have had an iPhone 3G. 3 years to the present (2012), I can now upgrade to the iPhone 5 (contract ends in December, but I can upgrade anytime now) and I can use Fido Dollars to pay for 99% of the phone.
> 
> I guess depending on the situation, unlocked iPhones could be a real advantage, or it could not be justifiable for some people like myself.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

HowEver said:


> Another option for you would be to sell your phone to another fido user--every year, and 'upgrade' yourself to the new iPhone, for a difference of a few hundred dollars. No contract extension necessary.


Well to be honest, I don't have the urge to upgrade every year... I don't even feel the need to after 2 years. 3 years I find is a decent amount of time to use the phone before I can really consider myself getting a new one. If I can last 3 years with an iPhone 3G, then I can with any phone...


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

My take on a subsidized phone is it's robbery, how they "lock" you in when roaming. With an unlocked phone from Apple, you can easily save hundreds of $$ with locally bought prepaid plans, especially if you like making use of gps / maps in Europe. Yes, one can go the route of various unlocking methods but that requires a degree of maintenance with iOS updates and all; not to mention some are uncomfortable with such. If you never leave Canada, subsidized might be fine, otherwise go Apple unlocked.

But I've never found a difference in being able to get a better contract with or without being locked in. I currently have an unlocked 4s but started with a subsidized 4 from Rogers when they were initially launched. So I have another year commitment but think my recently negotiated plan of $55 / month with 6gb data, 200 minutes, MY10, enhanced call display & VM, unltd txt, free wkends & 6pm and 100 minutes long distance is pretty competitive with most non-contract plans. I don't hear of many people being able to get any plans with more than 1gb of data for less than $25 + the voice plan; usually adds up to $50.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I payed 50 dollars to terminate my contract early. Plus the activation fee of 35 dollar activation fee when I get the new phone. 

Question could I take my iPhone 4 to apple when I get my new phone and get it unlocked? Will apple do that?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

clivebuckwheat said:


> I payed 50 dollars to terminate my contract early. Plus the activation fee of 35 dollar activation fee when I get the new phone.
> 
> Question could I take my iPhone 4 to apple when I get my new phone and get it unlocked? Will apple do that?


Apple can not exchange a locked iPhone for an unlocked one. If a carrier locked iPhone is replaced under warrant or out of warranty the replacement iPhone will also be carrier locked. Only the carrier can unlock an iPhone, which will cost money and only certain carriers will do. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

It makes no sense whatsoever to be locked into a 3 year contract. Even of you need service for 3 years.

An unlocked phone will allow to to change plans as newer, 'better', and cheaper plans are rolled out. Even if you stick with the same carrier, they change plans. 

And the benefit when traveling is huge. Just buy a SIM card, and away you go. 

Perhaps the only thing worse than a 3 year contract is a tattoo! You are stuck with that forever!


----------

